# Some Gossip - Lil Wayne is a Crotch Grabber!



## josephshaw (Nov 1, 2008)

Well, did you all hear about the latest gossip? I was just surfing and came up with this one… Lil Wayne was performing in Chicago, IL at the WGCI Big Jam 2008 and did his share of crotch grabbing. First of all…..nice price tag on your shoe dude. What, did you just steal the shoes on your way to the show? Who’s in charge of wardrobe? What I really want to know is, why this is ok…? Why is it cool for these artists to stand up there on stage and crotch grab in front of thousands of people??? WTF? You are not Michael Jackson! I think it’s lame and well……gross. Lil Wayne needs to lay off his ‘lil wayne’! Sorry! I couldn’t help myself. But, seriously. Enough crotch already….


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

A popular post hey


----------

